# Vollrath Tribute vs. All Clad?????



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

How does vollrath tribute compare to all clad ?

Sent from my Samsung galaxy S2


----------



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

Has any used at least one of these and can give an opinion?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I use all-clad every day.  (the original Master-chef series)  It is the best cookware I've ever used with only one exception.  I prefer carbon steel fry pans.  It isn't inexpensive, but will last a lifetime or two.


----------



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a mineral b fry pan that I'm not crazy about. I have done lot's of seasoning to it but it still causes things to stick. I even have thick fatty Bacon sticking. Maybe I am just expecting too much from it. 

Sent from my Samsung galaxy S2


----------

